# Where's the best place online to order supplies.



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Dh wants to get into all grain brewing. There are no places near us that sell brewing supplies. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)

The best overall that I use is morebeer.com. However, I always check the individual ingredients against amazon.com prices, quite often amazon will have really good prices on some ingredients. 
I did a bit of research a couple years ago before settling on morebeer, so there may be better places and prices somewhere else by now.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

My hubby uses Northern Brewer Supply most. We're in Iowa and even ground shipping is still overnight, or at most 2 days.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I also use Northernbrewer. Service has been great and the one time an order was missing an item...they shipped it overnight and included a nice pint glass as an apology.

They have some really good recipes as well and their LME and DME are all quality. I also use the "Forum" on their website which s full of some really great hobbyists.

I know some folks that use Midwest Brewing supplies with good results, but I've never used them at this point.

Northern offers military discount.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

Who has free shipping? Or if no free shipping who is closer? Some of those supplies are expensive to ship. 

I use Krause out of Independence Missouri near KC http://www.eckraus.com/beer-brewing/ 

They usually have free shipping and I can often get a chance to swing by when I have other things to do that direction.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Which is one of the reasons morebeer came out on top for me, free shipping on orders over $59


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

zong said:


> Which is one of the reasons morebeer came out on top for me, free shipping on orders over $59


Thanks Zong....I'll check them out!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.leeners.com/

:grin:


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have had my best experiences with www.ECKraus.com as I can window shop online and print out an order form and snail mail my order and they include a catalog with my order, have never charged shipping and many times they include free recipe or how to booklets with the shipment.


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

http://labelpeelers.com/ has really nice prices on things like pectic enzymes etc

http://brewgadgets.com/ is one of my favorites

http://ebrew.com/ This is my local brew shop and they have an online catalog. It may be harder to place orders here but they probably have the best prices since they are an international warehouse.


----------



## bennypapa (Nov 11, 2012)

Northern brewer
Rebel brewer

Make your own equipment. I've saved hundreds of dollars doing this.
Keep an eye on craigslist for empty sanke kegs or large kettles.
Depending on how big a batch he wants to brew will determine kettle size needed.
Build your own mash tun with a 10 gal cooler from Home depot and fittings from bargainfittings.com. use stainless.
instructions can be found at Homebrewtalk or in the book "How to brew" by Palmer. Get the latest edition.
Best tip I can give for the mash tun is if you use a stainless braid buy a stainless spring from McMaster Carr to inside the braid and keep it open.

If he is interested in an immersion wort chiller, I have one we could make a deal on. 

Look for breweries in your locality. Local craft brewers usually start as home brewers and often have their old equipment in a closet. They also might be willing to sell you malt and hops if you are really far from a homebrew supply shop.

If you have any specific equipment questions post them here. I sort of got into all grain because I wanted to build the equipment.

Oh, and for the beer.
Ben


----------



## Eric Nik (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi!

I have been researching many websites for so long. So, I completely understand the turmoils that one could face it. The website that I trust the most & use for myself is www.txbrewing.com What I find out the best thing is that you will get all kinds of ingredients & further a lot of forms in that over here like Grain Malts, Malt Extract, yeast, hops, sugars & so on. The cost is completely viable & exactly under my budget as well.

Thank you.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to add my voice to those looking around. The "best" place is more than likely going to be the one closest to you that specializes in what you like to make. I almost always order from:

www.austinhomebrew.com
www.labelpeelers.com
www.eckraus.com

Their customer service is always top notch and I can usually get what I need quickly (and more often than not, on sale!).

I've also had good experiences with www.finevinewines.com


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Jade1096 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I just wanted to add my voice to those looking around. The "best" place is more than likely going to be the one closest to you that specializes in what you like to make. I almost always order from:
> 
> www.austinhomebrew.com
> www.labelpeelers.com
> ...


Jade1096,

Since you posted, it's not an old thread anymore . It's an ongoing thread. 

In the five years since I posted the info on E.C. Kraus I have found two new local brick and mortar supply houses within 25 miles of me. One is a health store /herbal apothecary / wine supply business and the other is an outdoors gear store that has been around south of me for 50 to 60 years that has added a wine and beer supply section as our state has started allowing and some cities promoting craft brewery cafes.

Regardless of someone's area, web searches or real world look arounds often turn up local brick and mortar stores where you can physically inspect the supplies instead of looking at pictures .

Best part of the outings is you get to enjoy a quiet days outing after finding out where the brick and mortar stores are.


----------

